# So I have bought a Nikon FM 10 (for a steal hopefully)



## nonamexx

After a long, long discussion, I have final decided to go with the Nikon FM 10 camera with its kit 35-70mm lens at around $55 in ebay.

I've not yet received the camera yet, but I'd love to know your thoughts on the purchase. Is the price I paid reasonable (it's obviously a used one)? 

How would you rate this camera? (I've read a lot of reviews, but would like to know the TPF members' thoughts as well).

I hadn't much choice as the Canon Rebel 2000 camera I had set my eyes on was either sold or pulled out of the auction before I made up my mind.


----------



## compur

The FM10 is a current model.  Freestyle sells them with 35-70mm zoom for $320.

So, yes, yours seems like a good deal to me. Have fun!


----------



## Mike_E

+1  enjoy the camera.



p.s.   get and keep a notebook detailing each shot and the settings you used, meter readings, time of day and so forth for the first 20 or so rolls you run through it.  You don't get instant feedback and depending on when you have the film developed you may not remember exactly what went into each shot.  This will help as you get used to the camera.


----------



## djacobox372

Yes, you got a good deal.  $75-100 is a more typical price for that outfit.

The lens it comes with is the only thing I'd take issue with. 

Pair that camera body up with a fast 50mm prime and you'll be very happy!

Your choices would be either a 50mm f1.8 series E for around $35, or a 50mm f1.4 ais for around $90.


----------



## nonamexx

Thanks for the suggestions for lens.

I'm looking forward to receiving the camera and I'll post updates here.

The notebook sounds a good idea.


----------



## MichiganFarts

I have this camera, and I like it very much.

It did get set to the side for a bit, once I got my Mamiya 645e though...


----------



## nonamexx

The seller had mentioned that the exposure meter is not working. How important is this function in this camera? I knew about the problem when buying the camera, so I'm not blaming the seller at all.

If it is possible to get it cheaply fixed, I'd do it too.


----------



## nutrients

djacobox372,

I have a Nikon f10 myself, but I recently (accidentally) broke its lens, so I'm looking for a new one. But I'm kind of a newbie when it comes to lenses, so would you be willing to say a bit more about the type of lens that I could use as a replacement? Like, what the difference between the two you listed is, and where I could find such a lens, online or otherwise? 

Thanks a lot


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan

The exposure meter is critical. You'll want to get that fixed ASAP.


----------



## Mike_E

A hand held meter will do the job as well.   Look to spend $10 to $30 -maybe less not too much more for an older hand held meter.


----------



## nonamexx

The seller actually rang up to say that it works fine. Not sure yet as I've not yet received the item. Expecting it any time today.


----------



## j-dogg

Duuuuudddeeee that is a damn steal!!! We gotta talk now, there are a lot of AI and AI-s lenses you NEED to get for that rig. 50mm Series E 1.8, Nikkor 105 2.5, Nikkor 35/2 or 2.8 (I have the 2.8, excellent lens) there was so much awesome glass made for the AI and AI-s series it's ridiculous. There is a reason Nikon not only still produces the AI-S lenses new but a manual film camera to use them as well. :thumbup:

Get you a hand held meter for it and rock on. Minolta made some really good (but expensive) digital meters back in the day. The cheap ones will work just as good.


----------



## nonamexx

j-dogg said:


> Duuuuudddeeee that is a damn steal!!! We gotta talk now, there are a lot of AI and AI-s lenses you NEED to get for that rig. 50mm Series E 1.8, Nikkor 105 2.5, Nikkor 35/2 or 2.8 (I have the 2.8, excellent lens) there was so much awesome glass made for the AI and AI-s series it's ridiculous. There is a reason Nikon not only still produces the AI-S lenses new but a manual film camera to use them as well. :thumbup:
> 
> Get you a hand held meter for it and rock on. Minolta made some really good (but expensive) digital meters back in the day. The cheap ones will work just as good.



Thanks. I have not yet received the item. I expected it today, but still not arrived. Hopefully it will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## djacobox372

nutrients said:


> djacobox372,
> 
> I have a Nikon f10 myself, but I recently (accidentally) broke its lens, so I'm looking for a new one. But I'm kind of a newbie when it comes to lenses, so would you be willing to say a bit more about the type of lens that I could use as a replacement? Like, what the difference between the two you listed is, and where I could find such a lens, online or otherwise?
> 
> Thanks a lot



Just about any nikon slr lens will work.  Only "g" and "dx" lenses should be avoided.  

But you'll probably want to stick to manual focus ais lenses. Buy & Sell New & Used Cameras ? Canon, Nikon, Hasselblad, Leica & More - KEH.com is a good source of used lenses, as is ebay.

You can't go wrong with a 50mm prime, there are many versions and they're all good.  The more you pay the better the build quality and faster the lens, although all of them are within 1 stop of each other.  Prices range from $35 for 50mm f1.8 series e, to $400 for a 50mm f1.2 ais.


----------



## nonamexx

Thanks. I just received the camera. My first SLR! Will look forward to shooting pics with it once I get some film.


----------

